# My new ray pups



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

Hystrix pups two days old


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats to you, all the best.Iam always amazed at the size these little guys arrive in during birth.Some markings on them already too! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice..


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

good job Graeme.


----------



## Cheon (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice pups!!! I c u have made them a pup pen nice.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

they are so cool, congrats


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice!
How big are they at birth?


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

They have around 3 inch disk the size of a teacup


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

So they are a good size when born.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

congrats on job well done.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow Congrats!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Those ray pups are cute, any special food you feed when they are young?
Also do they get born like that?


----------

